# Wireless Network Modded to See Through Walls



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Wireless Network Modded to See Through Walls.

*The way signal strength varies in a wireless network can reveal what's going on behind closed doors.*









Seeing through walls: It's every schoolboy's dream: an easy way of looking through walls to spy on neighbors, monitor siblings, and keep tabs on the sweet jar. And now a dream no longer...

-- Tom


----------



## Nebastion (Apr 24, 2009)

Jus read the article, Sounds pretty cool, When will it be in the shops?


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Not anytime soon.

-- Tom


----------



## Nebastion (Apr 24, 2009)

lotuseclat79 said:


> Not anytime soon.
> 
> -- Tom


Lol, im askin Santa for one for Christmas.


----------

